# My Humble Schwinn collection



## EastsideSchwinn

Hello everyone Just wanted to share my collection with all of you.. Hope you like what you see 

This is the first bike I've built, and I started with only a bare frame. I went through a couple of looks till I finally decided to make it a 50's Cruiser.
Bike is a 1980 Cruiser with mostly restored late 50's Hornet parts.. I wanted chrome fenders so I went with Repop Schwinn version... anyway here it is 

1980 Schwinn Cruiser





1956 Schwinn Corvette




1949 Schwinn Excelsior Badged Rat




1947 Schwinn DX




1946 Schwinn Big Bar


----------



## MagicRat

Way cool ^


----------



## rustyspoke66

So besides collecting Schwinn's, it looks like you might do some trapping?


----------



## OldRider

I see a coon tail, 2 foxes, that black one has me thinking though!


----------



## MagicRat

*Skunk Tail?*

No its not that.

Do yous guys know JUST how much those tails cost?

More than you would expect...


----------



## cyberpaull

*Nice*

Nice collection!


----------



## Buster1

Great bikes, very sharp!  I just have to say, what's with the animal tails?  I don't mean to offend or be crass...I just don't get it.  And I wouldn't put on on my bike.  Just curious.  Insane nice collection though!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

rustyspoke66 said:


> So besides collecting Schwinn's, it looks like you might do some trapping?




Haha, no nothing of that sort


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

OldRider said:


> I see a coon tail, 2 foxes, that black one has me thinking though!




They're actually all fox tails including the black one...lol..


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

MagicRat said:


> Way cool ^




Thank you MagicRat


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

Buster1 said:


> Great bikes, very sharp!  I just have to say, what's with the animal tails?  I don't mean to offend or be crass...I just don't get it.  And I wouldn't put on on my bike.  Just curious.  Insane nice collection though!




Hey thanks for the compliment. No offense taken. I like the fox tails mainly because when I was a kid I would see Hot Rodders with them on their vehicles, when I started collecting these bikes it kinda reminded me of that and I thought looked pretty cool. I also think its more of a personalization element than anything else. When the bike it self doesnt draw attention the tail certainly does...lol..


----------



## mruiz

I got Racoon tails on one of mine. When I was a kid they use to tie them to the antenas of the cars. Crazyness, don't pay no mine to them.


----------



## Buster1

EastsideSchwinn said:


> Hey thanks for the compliment. No offense taken. I like the fox tails mainly because when I was a kid I would see Hot Rodders with them on their vehicles, when I started collecting these bikes it kinda reminded me of that and I thought looked pretty cool. I also think its more of a personalization element than anything else. When the bike it self doesnt draw attention the tail certainly does...lol..




Okay, that's cool!


----------



## MagicRat

Its all about the TAIL!


----------



## Stingman

That excelsior and Schwinn deluxe are making me drool! Awesome collection!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

mruiz said:


> I got Racoon tails on one of mine. When I was a kid they use to tie them to the antenas of the cars. Crazyness, don't pay no mine to them.



Yup I remember that, and I've always liked it..thought it looked super cool


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

MagicRat said:


> Its all about the TAIL!




lol...yup!!


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

Stingman said:


> That excelsior and Schwinn deluxe are making me drool! Awesome collection!



Thank you for the compliment


----------



## vincev

How many critters gave up their tails for your collection?I'm calling PETA.I actually think this 30 seconds is funny.
http://www.youtube.com/user/officialpeta?feature=results_main


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

vincev said:


> How many critters gave up their tails for your collection?I'm calling PETA.I actually think this 30 seconds is funny.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/officialpeta?feature=results_main




believe it or not, I do worry someone might chew me out or attack me because of them while Im out riding... Often people ask and I tell them their synthetic. I've also had people ask and reply with a "never mind, dont want to know"..lol..


----------



## Larmo63

Sick little Schwinn gang there............


----------



## merbrat

Since they are so fluffy, the first thing I thought: He's an anime fan. Those are popular with the kids at
anime (Japanese animated cartoon) conventions, they wear them attached to their jeans, along with cat ear headbands.
Then I realized you were mimicking the jalopy fad. Nice bikes!


----------



## El Hefe Grande

It just goes to show that... 

Having a nice bike can get you some tail !


----------



## oskisan

I used to have a tail that I bought from memory lane a long, long time ago. I wasnt sure to do with it since I thought you were suppose to have 2 to hang off the hand grips, but then the dogs got a hold of it and tore it to shreds (took care of that mystery). Looks like hanging them off the seat is what I was suppose to do... Great collection!

Ken


----------

